

Steve Jobs: His Life In Pictures - jkuria
http://www.cnbc.com/id/43479628/Steve_Jobs_His_Life_in_Pictures

======
melling
Doesn't show on my iPad. The second screen says he created the first Macintosh
computer in his garage, which has to be wrong.

------
lawlit
Didn't know Steve Jobs was an arab.

